# penile doppler



## schmsuz (Jan 15, 2013)

Can someone point me in the right direction as how to code for penile dopplers?  Is it the same as penile plethysmography?  I work in a cardiology office and we are going to start performing these in our office.  Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## nkorab (Jan 21, 2013)

*Penile doppler*

Our office does these and we code it as:  93980, 54235 99090 & J0270
Hope this helps.
N Korab


----------



## schmsuz (Jan 22, 2013)

We won't be doing the injection, just the doppler....so would 93980 still be the correct code?  Thanks for your help!


----------

